# GIF zu langsam



## Octa (24. April 2007)

Ich habe eine 19 Bilder lange Cinema4D-Animation in einzelne jpegs abgespeichert. wenn ich diese Bilder in ImageReady als Frames importiere, wird die Animation zu langsam abgespielt.

Unterhalb der einzelnen Bilder in der Zeitleiste kann ich ja die Verzögerung einstellen, die steht aber schon bei 0 Sekunden. Und langsamer machen will ich es ja nicht.

Vielleicht liegt es an den 25 fps, mit denen ich die Animation erstellt hab. Ich habe bei Imageready aber keine Option gefunden, die Wiederholrate des gifs zu verändern.

Bei Bedarf lade ich gerne die bisherige gif-Datei und den Film hoch (so groß ist er ja nicht noch nicht mal ein MB), damit man sich eine Vorstellung machen kann, wie es als gif aussehen sollte und wie es momentan aussieht.

Film ist in der zip bei bester Kompression leider 63kb zu groß


----------



## kuhlmaehn (25. April 2007)

mh also ich würde sagen du hast einfach zu viele Einzelbilder pro Sekunde. Vielleicht kannst du ja einfach mal jedes zweite oder dritte Bild rauslöschen.
Obwohl das bestimmt nicht optimal aussehen wird :\


----------

